# Bimmerfest 2003 date?



## SoCalShannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Just trying to figure out the date so we can start organizing caravans, and maybe even a hotel room or two for the night after Bimmerfest. 

Looking forward to it!
Shannon Wiggins


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SoCalShannon said:


> *Just trying to figure out the date so we can start
> organizing caravans, and maybe even a hotel room
> or two for the night after Bimmerfest.
> 
> ...


Hey Shannon,

It must be that time of year again...



Suddenly my email box is filled with inquiries pertaining
to BimmerFest!

Here's the scoop: I will try to have the date locked 
down and announced within 2 weeks.

It's pretty safe to say that it will fall on either
Saturday April 19th, or the 26th.

Stay tuned for more info!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I vote (yeah, like it counts) for the 19th :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Scott,

I had a feeling you'd say that...

The (CCA) Annual Picnic and Clean Car Contest is the 27th,
right???

One thing that concerns me this ("El Nino") year especially is the 
weather...

The later the better...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey Scott,
> 
> I had a feeling you'd say that...
> 
> ...


Hey, we need a week (actually more) to get our cars ready. :bigpimp:

You think one week that time of year will increase the odds of good weather that much? It is California.  
Man, last year's weather was perfect, though.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I also cast my vote for the 19th, just so I can see Scott drive his car. :bigpimp:

--SONET


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hey, we need a week (actually more) to get our cars ready. :bigpimp:
> 
> You think one week that time of year will increase the odds of good weather that much? It is California.
> Man, last year's weather was perfect, though. *


The year before last, rain almost took out Bimmerfest...

http://www.overboost.com/story_intro.asp?id=371

http://www.overboost.com/story_intro.asp?id=371


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

26th'd be my birthday Jon, not that anyone would have to buy rounds of drinks or anything...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I guess what I was thinking is that within the same month, the weather would still be unpredictable week to week (as much chance of rain on either on the last 2 weeks of April), where as the odds of having better weather in April than the same week in March would be more probable. Any weather pattern experts resident on the site? :dunno:


----------



## SoCalShannon (Oct 3, 2002)

*No clean car contest in April*

Huntington Beach is no longer allowing clubs to use Central Park for car stuff, so the Clean Car contest has been cancelled for this April. This came from the former prez of BMW CCA LA.

I vote for the 19th too, as I will be coming down from the Bay Area for it.......I usually live in Pasadena, but am up here during the week for a movie project I'm working on.

One more question......we have a Z3 and a Mini Cooper S. Should we just bring the Z? Or is the Mini considered a BMW too? Either way it's going to be great fun!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: No clean car contest in April*



SoCalShannon said:


> *Huntington Beach is no longer allowing clubs to use Central Park for car stuff, so the Clean Car contest has been cancelled for this April. This came from the former prez of BMW CCA LA.*


This might put a crimp in your style Scott... At the January general meeting of the LA Chapter it was announced that there WILL be a clean car contest this year. The date isn't quite set yet, but it will be around the same date as last year but the location is different.

As soon as I find out, I'll let y'all know (via the LA Chapter Calendar web page).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: No clean car contest in April*



operknockity said:


> *This might put a crimp in your style Scott... At the January general meeting of the LA Chapter it was announced that there WILL be a clean car contest this year. The date isn't quite set yet, but it will be around the same date as last year but the location is different.
> 
> As soon as I find out, I'll let y'all know (via the LA Chapter Calendar web page). *


Howard,

Make sure that you tell them not to schedule it in 
any potential conflict with Bimmerfest, okay???

:angel:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: No clean car contest in April*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Howard,
> 
> Make sure that you tell them not to schedule it in
> any potential conflict with Bimmerfest, okay???
> ...


I'll do what I can :yikes:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: No clean car contest in April*



SoCalShannon said:


> *Huntington Beach is no longer allowing clubs to use Central Park for car stuff.
> *


Bastages! :banghead:

Oh well, we'll see what the club comes up with. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: No clean car contest in April*



operknockity said:


> *This might put a crimp in your style Scott... At the January general meeting of the LA Chapter it was announced that there WILL be a clean car contest this year. The date isn't quite set yet, but it will be around the same date as last year but the location is different.
> 
> As soon as I find out, I'll let y'all know (via the LA Chapter Calendar web page). *


Whew! Good to know I didn't buy that spare set of wheels and tires for nothing.


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I also cast my vote for the 19th, just so I can see Scott drive his car. :bigpimp:
> 
> --SONET *


Never happen. Santa Barabara is out of Scott's range. He just drives the M around the block. The only reason he broke 1500 miles is because he held a couple HACK sessions there and had to move the car out of the garage.

Of course, we could find someone to trailer him there (coverd of course) so he could drive around the dealership lot and add another 10 miles....:angel:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I've got good news and I've got bad news....

LA Chapter Clean Car Contest is on Sunday, April 27th, at the Muckenthaler Cultural Center in Fullerton. The final details are still being worked out.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

eric5150 said:


> *He just drives the M around the block. The only reason he broke 1500 miles is because he held a couple HACK sessions there and had to move the car out of the garage. *


:yikes:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *I've got good news and I've got bad news....
> 
> LA Chapter Clean Car Contest is on Sunday, April 27th, at the Muckenthaler Cultural Center in Fullerton. The final details are still being worked out. *


Sheesh! You mean I have to drive the car to another part of Orange County? :tsk: 
Anyone have a trailer?  :angel:

I still vote for B'fest on the 19th - and I promise I'll drive the car :bigpimp:


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *I still vote for B'fest on the 19th - and I promise I'll drive the car :bigpimp: *


Of course, it'll take you 4 days because you'll have to route around every puddle of water and stop and speedshine every 5 miles so any dust/insect accumulation doesn't mar the paint....:lmao:


----------

